# where to buy



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking to purchase a 20lb co2 tank and running out of luck with praxair. they would only lease it. is it possible to buy a cylinder and refill when empty? where could i buy one? please help


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271

does that help?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For outright purchases, you may have more luck with Norwood or perhaps Camcarb.

However, when it comes to Hydro testing and recertification, owning your own CO2 cylinder means you would need to cover all the costs yourself.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info..
Have called camcarb and a hydrophonic place close to home. The later seem cheaper $145 for a filled tank. Good thing is they will also do refill in future. My tank is 55 gal wondering if I should get a 10 LB or 20 LB. Not a huge diff in price but every penny counts! Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

itsmesiva said:


> Thanks for the info..
> Have called camcarb and a hydrophonic place close to home. The later seem cheaper $145 for a filled tank. Good thing is they will also do refill in future. My tank is 55 gal wondering if I should get a 10 LB or 20 LB. Not a huge diff in price but every penny counts! Any thoughts on that?


Get the largest cylinder that you can make room for. It means having to refill the cylinder less frequently.


----------

